# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Elecciones 2011: Sobre los candidatos presidenciales

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Dada la cercanía de las próximas elecciones presidenciales y la feroz camapaña electoral que se avecina, abro ese tema para que todos podamos publicar información relevante sobre los principales candidatos a la Presidencia de la República. 
Además, les dejo una encuesta para medir la percepción de cuál candidato tiene las mejores propuestas de política agraria para los próximos 5 años de gobierno. 
Es hora de reflexionar al respecto para poder votar a conciencia, y elegir así a la persona más apta y adecuada para los intereses del Perú...* ¡y de TODOS LOS PERUANOS!* 
Saludos a todos  :Wink: Temas similares: ¿Por quién vas a votar en la segunda vuelta de las elecciones presidenciales 2011? ¿Y por qué? referencias sobre uva

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios: 
Comparto con ustedes un correo que me llegó sobre el récord parlamentario de Keiko Fujimori. La pregunta es: ¿será verdad?... En todo caso, creo importante difundir esta información para que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.  *Record Parlamentario de Keiko Fujimori, aspirante a la Presidencia del Peru.* 
400 inasistencias, mas 180 dias por maternidad, mas 223 dias por 18 viajes al extranjero, y solo presenta mociones de saludo, pero… 
Ya cobró: ¡ un millón de soles…!! Ahora quiere ser Presidente del Peru y comenzo engatusando a peruanos de New Jersey. . . 
Solo logró que cinco propuestas fueran aprobadas en cuatro años de labor. Para la parlamentaria Keiko Fujimori Higuchi, el Congreso parece ser más una tribuna política que el lugar donde se legisla o se fiscaliza para el bien del país. Así lo sugiere la escasa producción legislativa durante los cuatro años que desempeña esta importante labor.  *Datos*  Razón electoral.  
Según el registro de licencias del Congreso, Keiko Fujimori justifica sus faltas a las comisiones y plenos bajo el argumento de enfermedad o funciones de representación, lo que en la práctica es solo la campaña proselitista rumbo al 2011. 
Más licencias. Durante el periodo legislativo 2009-2010, la congresista presentó siete pedidos de licencia para no asistir a las sesiones de la Comisión de Economía. 
Sólo presenta mociones de saludo además de los 223 días que Keiko Fujimori estuvo fuera del país durante estos cuatro años de congresista, ha gozado de dos licencias por maternidad –noventa días cada una, según ley–, la primera a fines del 2007 y la segunda entre el 1º de setiembre y 29 de noviembre del 2009. Sumado esto, más las faltas a comisiones y plenos, Keiko acumula fácilmente más de 400 días de ausencia en el Congreso. Este año pidió licencia sin goce de haber solo por trece días. 
Fujimori ha presentado mociones, pero no de interpelación sino de saludo. Por ejemplo, el 3 de marzo de este año a la comunidad nikkei, el 3 de diciembre del 2009 a todos los cooperativistas y un día antes a los jugadores del equipo de futsal del Congreso. 
En su defensa, la parlamentaria dijo en una entrevista para la cadena CNN que el proyecto “más importante” de su desempeño como congresista es el que redujo impuestos a los eventos no deportivos. 
Keiko lamentablemente no esta preparada para nada. Por ejemplo en temas de economia no le llega ni a la punta de los zapatos a Toledo, Araoz menos a PPK. En el ultimo CADE se limito a leer lo que sus "asesores" le prepararon, igual que su padre. Es muy limitada para ser ni siquiera candidata. 
Prueba de que el trabajo parlamentario no es lo suyo, es el hecho que durante el periodo legislativo 2009-2010 Keiko Fujimori solo asistió a siete sesiones de las 42 de la Comisión de Economía del Congreso, grupo de trabajo del cual es titular desde julio del 2006. Su participación fue casi nula, pues no presentó ningún proyecto de ley, solo suscribió uno de su colega de bancada Rolando Reátegui  Inasistencias y tardanzas. 
Si bien la parlamentaria gozó de una licencia por maternidad desde el 1 de setiembre hasta el 29 de noviembre del 2009, ello solo representó la inasistencia a once sesiones de la Comisión de Economía. Según el registro de asistencias, Keiko Fujimori estuvo ausente en dos sesiones más por licencia y en una por dispensa. Las 21 sesiones restantes en las que no estuvo presente fueron reportadas como faltas. 
Sin embargo esa práctica de no asistir a la comisión a la cual pertenece no es reciente, sino reincidente. Entre abril y junio del 2009 –legislatura 2008-2009– realizó seis pedidos de licencia para ausentarse de siete sesiones de la Comisión de Economía. 
En el 2008, además de los plenos y sesiones de comisiones a las que no asistió durante los tres meses que estuvo fuera del país –entre enero y mayo de ese año–, Keiko Fujimori reporta 15 tardanzas a los plenos y tres inasistencias por licencias. 
Durante el 2009 no estuvo en 18 plenos por licencia –gran parte por su maternidad–, faltó a uno, mientras que en otros 23 llegó después de iniciada la sesión. 
En tanto, este año asistió tarde a dieciséis plenos de los veintinueve que se realizaron entre los meses de marzo y julio mientras que en otros tres reporta licencia por viajes al extranjero.  Viajes de Keiko. 
La congresista Keiko Fujimori si no está haciendo proselitismo, tal vez esté de viaje. Así se desprende de los reportes migratorios, loscuales indican que entre julio del 2006 y julio del 2010, viajó 18 veces al extranjero lo que ha representado 223 días fuera del país. Lo llamativo es que solo uno de esos viajes lo hizo en calidad de visita oficial a los Estados Unidos en julio de este año. 
Los destinos de sus viajes fueron Chile (cinco viajes) y los Estados Unidos (diez viajes), país en el cual entre enero y mayo del 2008 permaneció casi cien días. Lo grave es que, según reportes de asistencia del Congreso, su ausencia figura como licencia de representación cuando, en realidad, lo que hacía era culminar su maestría en la Columbia University, estudios que habría costeado –lo más probable– con su sueldo de congresista de la República. 
Hagamos una cadena para que conozcan la "produccion" de 5 años de parlamentaria y le cierren el paso a esta fresca que pretende gobernarnos, con esa sonrisa hipocrita....  *Enviado por Doris Linares Ch.*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*No mentirás* *Por:* Jaime De Althaus Guarderas  
Alejandro Toledo está haciendo promesas que no podrá cumplir y que, por lo tanto, le rebotarían en la cara si llegara a ser elegido. La principal de ellas, que repite en todos sus mítines, es la relativa al precio de los alimentos. Es muy fácil decir que hoy podemos comprar menos con un sol y agitar luego el espantajo clásico del acaparamiento y la especulación. ¿El pan es hoy más caro que hace ocho años por el acaparamiento y la especulación? Por favor. 
Es obvio que hoy todos los precios en general han de ser mayores que hace diez años, por la sencilla razón de que, por más que tengamos en el Perú la inflación más baja de América Latina, de todos modos existe y ella ha sido de algo menos de 2.5% promedio en los últimos diez años, lo que supone un incremento de precios general cercano al 28% en diez años.  
Además, en el caso específico de los alimentos ha habido incrementos mayores debido al crecimiento de la demanda mundial ocasionado por la acelerada expansión de la clases medias en los países emergentes, principalmente en la China, que incorpora anualmente a cerca de 30 millones de personas que salen de la pobreza y consumen más. Y, luego, coyunturalmente, como ahora, como consecuencia de sequías en extensas áreas del planeta. Entonces, si aumenta sostenidamente la demanda y se reduce coyunturalmente la oferta, los precios suben considerablemente. 
Es claro, por lo tanto, que Toledo no podrá cumplir la promesa de mantener el precio de los alimentos y menos aun de reducirlo. Él lo sabe, pero igual promete, que es una forma, entonces, de mentir. El problema vendrá si es elegido cuando efectivamente trepe el precio de las existencias. Allí la gente se sentirá engañada, traicionada, como ya ocurrió en su primer gobierno con la proliferación de promesas locales que hizo que no pudo cumplir y con su alejamiento y ausencia de los pueblos y el abandono de los programas sociales.  
Lo que está haciendo, entonces, es incubar la misma fuente de descontento y desencanto que ya jaqueó su permanencia en el poder cuando durante casi tres años seguidos la aprobación de su gestión no superaba el 10%, sembrando profunda inestabilidad política en el país. Es de suponer que ha aprendido de esa experiencia, y corregiría los errores de estilo de gestión, pero lo que no ha aprendido es a no repetir los errores de campaña, de buscar el aplauso fácil con promesas que luego no podrá cumplir. El problema es que el entusiasmo de ahora será proporcional a la decepción de mañana, y eso no será solo un problema de él, sino del país entero.  *Fuente: El Comercio*

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Respecto a este tema, si pues, efectivamente hay promesas que habría que evaluar. Pero recordando el primer gobierno del Sr. Toledo con la prodredumbre de primer gobierno de García viene a mi mente una pregunta obiva. Si los peruanos elegimos POR SEGUNDA VEZ a un hombre que arruinó el país, permitió miles de muertes por su INACCION frente a Sendero y fue causante de la llegada de Fujimori al poder y que salió dle país con la imagen de corrupción y ladronería más grande de la historia republicana, ¿por qué un hombre como Alejandro Toledo quien no gobernó mal y dejó un colchón de recursos al siguiente gobierno no puede ser elegido de nuevo? ¿por qué alguien que no salío del país como un cobarde, y entraba y salía como en su casa no tiene derecho a ser reelegido?. 
No es que defienda a Toledo, pero personaS como el Sr. Althaus que yo recuerde nunca informaron en sus espacios noticiosos lo que paso en el Perú de los 80s con García. No señor, tampoco recuerdo que incidentes como Bagua o los petroaudios o el narcofinaciamiento de campañas, hayan sido cuestionados por el Sr. Althaus y demás dizque perdiodistas, pues en la época de Toledo, por un muerto podían salir gabinetes enteros. Ahora lo único que hace falta es la voluntad de García. ¿¿Saben lo que me da verguneza de este maravilloso pais?? que gente como algunos apristas dinosaurios se comproten como perros , incapaces de cuestionar lo que hace su patrón, porque jefe es mucho para ellos. Que piensen que su líder es infalible..hombre que verguenza. Me pregunto, sus hijos no les dirán : "..papá y tu que opinas.." me pregunto si en su casa gente como Mulder, Del Castillo, Zumaeta y demás Lupanar  seguirán ladrando a favor de su amo o tendrán opinión propia. 
Creo que Toledo aprendió algo en su primer gobierno. No se puede concertar con personas mezquinas, no se puede hablar de acuerdos nacionales con gente corrupta, no se puede discutir con gente que no tiene argumentos y siguen como borregos o perros mandatos de su lider. El presidente es el presidente y eso Toledo debe tenerlo claro. Las decisiones las debe tomar él. Recuerdo a los apristas como mastines hablando de concertación y tonterías así..yo pregunto ¿Alan concerta? ¿Alan invitó a líderes políticos a generar porpuestas conjuntas o validar el acuerdo nacional? ¿siquiera a evaluarlo? 
Otra cosa más que debe tener en cuenta Toledo.. en un país donde hay brechas sociales, basadas no sólo en pobreza económica sino en aspectos étnicos, es difícil ser cholo exitoso y respetado. Quizá la brecha más grande no es la económica, sino la social cultural, quizá eso en que pensaba Arguedas : "el reconocimiento del indígena de hoy, no el preinca ni el inca". 
Otra cosa más. Creo que es saludable hacerse exámenes toxicológicos como señala el corrupto de Castañeda, pero como en este foro hay economistas , contadores y abogados también, mi reflexión sería la siguiente para los partidarios de todas las bancadas: 
1. Que Castañeda pase por un detector de mentiras de la Policía Nacional, respecto a comunicore.
2. Implementar los siguientes aparatos para todos los candidatos:  EL CUTRIMETRO, EL CORRUPTOMETRO, EL LOBBIMETRO, EL INPUNINOMETRO. ¿Ustedes creen que Castañeda o Keiko pasarían por estos aparatos del futuro???? jajajajaja. CREO QUE NO. 
Bueno, que Dios nos ayude y sobre todo a nuestros pequeños agricultores. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
Mg Sc (c) Gerencia social de proyectos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Al respecto, decirles que no he oído muchas propuestas  de los candidatos -o no me las acuerdo- sobre política agraria para los próximos 5 años, por lo que todavía no he publicado mi voto. El día jueves 24 estaré oyendo a algunos candidatos y/o sus representantes en el evento de AgroFórum 2011, así que espero poder debatir algunas de las propuestas que se mencionen.  
Con respecto a los artículos que publiqué sobre Keiko Fujimori y Alejandro Toledo, quiero decir que son dos de los muchísimos correos me llegan a mi bandeja de entrada, con diversos artículos sobre nuestros "benditos" candidatos presidenciales.  
Con respecto a Keiko, no creo que ni las mejores propuestas me hagan votar por ella, por un tema de inexperiencia en el campo de la gestión pública, y porque está embarrada -aunque ella no sea la culpable- por la corrupción del fujimontesinismo. En ese sentido -y como tema aparte- opino que Alberto Fujimori debe cumplir su condena, aún con todo lo bueno que "pueda" haber hecho por el Perú. Para mí, Fujimori se pasó de vivo con todos los peruanos y debe cumplir su condena. Lo deplorable es que tal vez Alan García debió pagar también alguna condena en su momento, en vez de recibir el honor de gobernarnos por segunda vez, luego del peor gobierno de la historia que yo haya vivido. 
Con respecto a Toledo, si bien no hizo un mal gobierno, su frivolidad y lujuria fueron los que llevaron a Alan "Damian" y a Ollanta "Chávez" Humala a la segunda vuelta de la última elección, por lo que indirectamente creo que es culpable de que "Caballo Loco" y todas sus mulas apristas hayan gobernado una vez más el Perú. 
Lo que está claro del electorado peruano, es que no importa que tan mal hayas hecho tu gobierno en el pasado; por lo que si ya gobernaste, tienes grandes oportunidades de volver al sillón presidencial...y eso también es culpa de nosotros como electores. 
Finalmente, decirles que estoy firmemente convencido de que no hay mejor política agraria, económica o social que la educación. En ese sentido, si queremos seguir creciendo, pero sostenida y planificadamente, necesitamos mejorar considerablemente la política educativa del Perú... El problema es que a los políticos no les conviene tener a una sociedad culta y fiscalizadora bajo su mando. 
Saludos

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Retomando este tema, me permitiría dar algunas sugerencias a los candidatos en el tema agrícola: 
1) Revisar el bendito SNIP y su operatividad para desarrollar proyectos de lucha contra la pobreza rural. 
2) En esta lógica, potneciar los centros de investigación pero con metodologías de experimentación y transferecnia tecnologíca participativa.
3) La planificación de siembras en los Valles es otra papa que quema y nadie la quiera agarrar. Por eso la cebolla sube de 0.5 a  2.0 soles, por eso el ajo sube de 4 a 18 soles y se generan ciclos de capitalización e inmediata descapitalización. Por Dios , hasta cuando la agricultura va a ser una lotería.
4) Ese "Sierra exportadora" no exporta nada, ya parece "sierra estafadora". Para que en verdad funcione, debe motivarse al sector privado para que invierta pero debe haber un marco jurídico que garantice el cumplimiento de compromisos. Es decir contrato de compra venta que se cumplan, no solo por el empresario sino por el productor (hay algunos que sacan la vuelta)
5)La plataforma de servicios de los ministerios clave como MINAG y PRODUCE deben llegar al sector rural. Es una pena la exclusión dle pequeño agricultor. 
Me permitiría dar n sugerecnias mas pero no quiero cansarlos. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soro T
Mg SC (c) Gerecnia Social de Proyectos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación, un correo que está circulando hace una semana aproximadamente sobre PPK. Les copio el artículo, porque considero que es importante ante la ideosinracia electoral de nuestro país. Saludos.  *PPK y las ballenas suicidas*  
No se sabe si por temor a alguna amenaza que desconocemos, o algún error en su sistema instintivo, las ballenas protagonizan a veces terribles escenas de suicidio colectivo.  
Unas veces mueren en medio del océano; otras, se dejan arrastrar por el oleaje hasta quedar agonizantes sobre la arena de las playas. En ocasiones, se han arrojado violentamente contra las peñas estrellando sus enormes cabezas hasta perder la vida. 
Lo cierto es que centenares de cetáceos se lanzan así a las oscuridades de la muerte, sin razón aparente o por un extraño mal cálculo que les cuesta la vida.  
Cuando converso con la gente, son muchos los que aseguran que Pedro Pablo Kuczynski, PPK, es el mejor candidato presidencial en estas elecciones. Aseguran que reúne los mejores requisitos, y citan varios: su capacidad técnica, su sensatez, su gran experiencia en los ministerios de energía y minas y de economía y finanzas; su inobjetable desempeño como presidente del consejo de ministros; el haber rescatado nuestra economía; el reconocimiento mundial del que goza como uno de los mejores economistas del mundo, y hasta la destreza con que toca la flauta.  
Sin embargo, y pese a todos los puntos a favor, son muchos los que lamentan su bajo porcentaje en las encuestas y dicen preferir derivar su voto a los candidatos punteros, para no perderlo.  
¿Qué extraña amenaza o falla en el instinto nos está afectando a los peruanos? ¿Qué grave sinrazón o error de cálculo nos lleva a lanzarnos de cabeza contra los peñascos? ¿Cómo es que renegamos de nuestra propia convicción, para apostar por quienes no queremos, y abandonamos a quien sabemos el mejor?  
Una reciente encuesta de la universidad privada Antenor Orrego revela que en Trujillo, el 12% de la población votará por PPK, colocándolo en cuarto lugar. Pero ante la pregunta Y pensando en el desarrollo de nuestra ciudad, ¿qué candidato cree usted que le convendría como presidente a los trujillanos?, PPK obtiene el 21% de la aprobación, quedando apenas a cuatro puntos del primero. Es decir, empate técnico.  
Estoy seguro que lo mismo ocurre en muchas ciudades del país, empezando por Lima. Lo dice la gente, lo comentan los taxistas, lo aseguran señoras y los jóvenes: PPK es el mejor candidato. ¿Qué nos pasa entonces?  
Falta poco más de 20 días para las elecciones. Todavía hay tiempo para ser leales a nuestras convicciones. Para no ir al suicidio colectivo como ballenas confundidas, sino a construir una gran nación, moderna, digna y próspera,  con el hombre más capaz en Palacio de Gobierno.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Sobre el tema, hace tiempo quería opinar al respecto; y creo que por la proximidad de las elecciones, siempre es bueno encender un poco el debate para que elijamos "a la mejor opción", y no terminemos como siempre, votando por el "menos malo" o "menos riesgoso". 
Quiero empezar por decir que tuve la oprtunidad de escuchar las propuestas de política agraria de los principales candidatos presidenciales -durante el evento de AgroFórum 2011- y debo confesar que el Sr. José Chlimper tenía las ideas muy claras en cuanto a cómo desarrollar nuestra agricultura, pero desde un punto de vista muy empresarial. 
Yo hace tiempo estoy arto de percibir en los líderes políticos que dirigen el rumbo del país, que lo único que les interesa es el crecimiento económico (o el PBI) del país. En ese sentido, quiero decir que ya es hora que el desarrollo del Perú se enfoque de manera más decidida a reducir la brecha entre los sectores socio-económicos de nuestra sociedad. Menos pobres y más igualdad, también es una buena forma de medir el crecimiento del Perú. 
En ese sentido, quiero hacer pública mi intención de voto por PPK; y les cuento por qué. 
Si bien su presentación en AgroFórum 2011 no fue tan técnica como la de Chlimper, percibí en sus propuestas una mayor decisión en favor del desarrollo del ámbito rural de nuestra agricultura, que en definitva son propuestas parecidas a la de los demás candidatos: Asistencia técnica, semillas mejoradas, reestructurar AgroBanco, infraestructura de riego, etc, etc; y todo lo que los políticos suelen ofrecer es sus campañas políticas, pero que después terminan siendo como "Sierra Exportadora", que después de 5 años, se le puede empezar a conocer como "Sierra Estafadora" -estoy de acuerdo con el Ing. Soto-. 
Pero entonces; supongo que se preguntan dónde estaría esa intención de PPK de enfocar el desarrollo agario del país al ámbito rural, si todos plantean propuestas similares. Pues yo opino lo siguiente: 
Porque creo que PPK es el que tiene la mayor *"voluntad política"* de ayudar a los más necesitados del país -y lo digo en serio-, ya que a los demás los veo con el babero empapado por llegar al *"poder"*. Los políticos me caen recontra mal  :Mad: , porque son unos angurrientos de poder y a la vez son unos egoístas con sus propios hermanos -que somos nosotros; los demás peruanos- y me parece que la verdadera intención de PPK a través de su candidatura es hacer algo para aprovechar mejor el momento cuyuntural que vive económicamente el Perú, para hacer algo por lo que más necesitan del apoyo del Estado. 
Debo confesar, que tal vez Ollanta Humala y Keiko Fujimori, tengan la misma intención de servir a los más necesitados; pero el primero es demasiado radical y nacionalista para los cambios que creo necesitamos como país; mientras que la segunda trae el pesado saco de saber que en un eventual gobierno suyo, el más grande ladrón y aprovechador del país saldría de prisión.  
Por otro lado, considero que dichos candidatos no tienen la capacidad para gobernar el país eficientemente, dado que no tienen la preparación que sí tiene PPK para liderar el rumbo de todo un país. Además, aprovecho en comentar la lástima que me da tener que comentar así de un ex-presidente, que tuvo la oportunidad de ser considerado el mejor presidente de la historia del Perú; pero como recordarán, la ambición, el egoísmo y lo "poco humano", lo depositaron donde hoy está: en prisión. 
Sobre los demás candidatos, prefiero no opinar mucho porque o los veo deseperados por llegar a palacio -para chupar, robar, o sentirse importante ante el resto del mundo- o porque tienen poca experiencia o carisma para entregarles mi voto. 
Finalmente, queiro terminar reforzando el artículo sobre las ballenas suicidas, ya que precisamente ayer me preguntaba por qué siempre nos gustará repetir en plato que nos enfermó hace unos años atrás. Lo dije en otro medio, y lo cuelvo a repetir aquí por si alguien tiene alguna duda al respecto:  *"Ni Alejandro Toledo, ni Alberto Fujimori (o su hija), ni Alan García; deben volver a ser presidentes del Perú... ¡nunca jamás!"* 
¡Basta de votar por aquellos que tuvieron su oportunidad, y demostaron que no están a la altura -administrativa o ética- para VOLVER a gobernarnos!. Tenemos que dejar ese "amor serrano" que nos caracteriza de lado, para darle la oportunidad a quienes pueden -o parece que pueden- hacer mejor las cosas por cada uno de nostros como peruanos. 
No estoy diciendo que PPK vaya a ser un excelente presidente del Perú, pero definitivamente es el que mejor espina me trae; y yo voy a votar por PPK para ver si efectivamente existe alguna persona -no político- que pueda generar el gran cambio que esperamos cada uno de nostros, y que promete como eventual presidente del Perú. 
Saludos a todos

----------

